# HOW ARE YOU ANCHORING YOUR COYOTE TRAPS



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Just wondering how you coyote trappers anchor your traps in dec and january trapping. i did alot of trapping in IL and used rebar and the metal anchors that you bury in groud. what do you use in this -15 weather when ground is frozen soild ? i would think a coyote would smell the wire if you tied off to something? thanks. marty


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

this time of year it's called a snare. it's almost pointless to do winter trapping up here. You can do it but it's much easier to set out a dozen snares and pick up twice as many coyotes. So my anchor is usually a decent sized tree or a fence post.  You could use some round stock with a washer on just to keep a trap in the ground, I gravitate away from rebar in the winter as well as cable stakes. once they're in, they're in for the winter, so mark your spots and come back in the spring and pull the stakes.

later,
Deano


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

ok. I was wondering how you guys staked a trap in this frozen ground. i had lots of sucsess in IL coyote trapping but never used snares. Snares are against the law in IL. could a guy use traps in this weather ? if so how would you anchor them down ? thanks. marty


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry I missed that. You can anchor them down with regular straight round stock. I use spring steel from potato lifters, also called beet chain etc. I weld a washer on top and drive it. Either that or wrap a tree with wire then attach a trap. Or use a drag.

xdeano


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

if you don't want to get into snaring (which is definately the way to go with the ground frozen solid) and you don't want to spend half an hour driving a stake, use a drag. you can make your own out of rebar or buy commercial or jimmy-rig something like an old tire or cynder block i.e. something heavy that won't be drug far or will get hung up on something. just make sure to hide your chain leading to the drag with dirt, snow, or grass.


----------

